
Toxic Spills Highlight Trump's Deregulation of Coal Plant Waste - clumsysmurf
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-21/toxic-spills-highlight-trump-s-deregulation-of-coal-plant-waste
======
masonic
"The Obama-era regulation, put in place after several spills including one in
North Carolina, _wouldn’t_ prevent coal ash from pouring into the river."
Title is bogus clickbait.

